# Antec Mini P180 Watercooling Suggestions?



## DanishDevil (Nov 3, 2008)

I plan to build a mATX system, and watercool it.  I am 95% set on an Antec Mini P180, but it is going to prove a challenge to watercool.

I may also be using 1 or two full length video cards, so keep in mind that the lower hdd cage will most likely be removed, and a lot of that space will be taken up (how much, I'm not sure).

I will be using a single 5.25" drive, and either one or two 3.5" drives.

I wanted to get some ideas from you guys.  If you can, please illustrate your work with some simple pictures.  here are some good pictures of the interior.

















Antec's Site: http://www.antec.com/usa/productDetails.php?id=81804&lan=us#

Review: http://www.silentpcreview.com/article810-page1.html


----------



## Grings (Nov 3, 2008)

Damn, that is quite a tight little case to fit watercooling in, i'd suggest using a Bitspower resevoir on a laing DDC pump fitted in the front of the case directly behind the front fan, and a 2x120mm radiator mounted to the rear 120mm fan mount with a Swiftech radbox.

If the graphics card is too long to fit the pump/resevoir combination in, a Swiftech Microres would be another option, fitted to the rear panel next to the graphics card (yes, it would fit), and a DDC pump, preferably with a performance top (one that uses a side inlet instead of one on top) , again mounted in the removable lower hard drive cage space (they're very low profile, so would fit underneath a video card easily).


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 3, 2008)

One thing I forgot to mention: All watercooling MUST be internal.  I will avoid external parts if at all possible.

Good place for a micro res.  That's what I usually use anyway.  And the DDC is much smaller than a Laing D5.  

BTW, I'm not afraid to cut and drill.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 4, 2008)

Any ideas, or am I going to have to start breaking out Google SketchUp again?


----------



## Woody112 (Nov 4, 2008)

you can mount 120mm radiator on the rear vent. A Koolance 5.25" bay mount resivor and pump assy will fit easly, they go for about 200 dollars.
You might also be able to fit a dual core to the top, but with fans installed would probable get in the way.
However on such a small chassie you are going to restrict air flow quit a bit with an internal system.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 4, 2008)

Hiya DD. Think there is any possibility to put a BIX up at the top where the big fan is and using right angle connectors for the dvd drive?

My other thoughts would be to use a bay reservoir and put a pump near the power supply in the lower left. It can be done but very VERY cramped.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 4, 2008)

Heres how i would do it.With some mountain mods hdd plates to hold the hdd/s.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 4, 2008)

Any way anybody think I can fit a PA160 into this thing?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm performing some thread necromancy because I finally bought the darn case.

I have a couple of ideas, and I will be illustrating them soon.  In the meantime, suggestions/ideas/etc. would be great!

I don't have enough monies to watercool it yet, and I want some time with the case in person to see what would work best anyway, but it is a plan.  

I *might* be the first one with a watercooled crossfire Mini P180.  I've seen crossfired ones, and I've seen watercooled ones, but if someone finds me a watercooled crossfire one, I would appreciate it.  Also, any Mini P180 builds you find that you like, post them here so I can get some more ideas


----------



## DonInKansas (Jan 6, 2009)

This guy's sketched similar stuff--may get some ideas here.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=185174


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 6, 2009)

It seems very simple to me. Mount a 120mm rad on the inside in the back. I'm not sure how much room there is, here's a thin rad solution.

http://www.xoxide.com/thermaltake-aqua-tmg1-radiator.html

If you can fit a fatter radiator in there do it to get some better cooling. That single rad should really be enough cooling especially if you can get a nice 120 in there. But if your still worried there are 2 other options.

Simple would be...

http://www.xoxide.com/thermaltake-aquabay-m2-radiator.html

Mount that in the bottom 2 bay spot. And the second option is, take out that second HDD cage that mounts 2 HD's And put a radiator on the back of that 120mm fan. 

Now you could do all 3, this would put you with 3 x 120mm raditaors. If you go with 2 it makes the pump mounting easy because you can just stick it in one of the spots your not using. But if you go with the 3 setup it's gonna be tight and you'll most likely have to place the pump behind the radiator in the HDD spots.

That is a really nice mini case and looks much easier to WC than any of the others I have seen.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 6, 2009)

DonInKansas said:


> This guy's sketched similar stuff--may get some ideas here.
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=185174



Looked @ that link last night 

These are the links I have so far:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3518281&postcount=223

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3422018&postcount=129

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=17955289

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=2942500&postcount=15

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=2942693&postcount=22

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=2942760&postcount=26

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=205393



1Kurgan1 said:


> It seems very simple to me. Mount a 120mm rad on the inside in the back. I'm not sure how much room there is, here's a thin rad solution.
> 
> http://www.xoxide.com/thermaltake-aqua-tmg1-radiator.html
> 
> ...



I won't use ThermalTake radiators, but the single 120mm radiator options are too easy for me.  I want to do at LEAST a PA160 or a 240mm radiator.  I was looking at a 280mm.

Eventually, I will have waterblocks on the video cards (I think I'm doing GPU only blocks this time around, rather than the full-cover blocks that you have to buy with every card) and hopefully a NB waterblock as well, if not MOFSET, too


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 6, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I won't use ThermalTake radiators, but the single 120mm radiator options are too easy for me.  I want to do at LEAST a PA160 or a 240mm radiator.  I was looking at a 280mm.
> 
> Eventually, I will have waterblocks on the video cards (I think I'm doing GPU only blocks this time around, rather than the full-cover blocks that you have to buy with every card) and hopefully a NB waterblock as well, if not MOFSET, too



DD, sometimes easy is better than harder-to-feat practical.  Although, I would absolutely love to see you fit a BIX double 240 in there!


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 6, 2009)

Not 240.  I'm thinking...

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/hwlablicegtx3.html


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 6, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I won't use ThermalTake radiators, but the single 120mm radiator options are too easy for me.  I want to do at LEAST a PA160 or a 240mm radiator.  I was looking at a 280mm.
> 
> Eventually, I will have waterblocks on the video cards (I think I'm doing GPU only blocks this time around, rather than the full-cover blocks that you have to buy with every card) and hopefully a NB waterblock as well, if not MOFSET, too



You got to think practically, there isn't one spot in that case for a 240mm rad to sit. Now you could easily do it if you mount externally on the back. Those small form factor cases are meant to save space and that one is a very nice design. But they just aren't meant to WC also, need a bit more room for something like that. I really think your only going to be able to fit 120's in there. If you get 3x 120's in there that will be enough to cool your current proc and video card. And that 280 rad you listed is nice, but that case just doesn't for sure have the room for that. That radiator has to be 35mm thick, then add 2 fans that will be 30mm thick, just no place for that. Plus the length, that thing is probably almost as tall as that entire case.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't want to mount it externally.  I'm not afraid to modify the case, which is why I'm proposing things that aren't easy to do.

And this case does not save space.  It is 4 inches shorter, and 5 inches less deep than my old Cosmos S, which is HUGE.  I am actually getting the case VERY soon, as in tomorrow


----------

